# Dirt cheap lathe



## caretaker (10 Aug 2012)

I sent off for the mini-lathe Fox F46-252.
YES i know its under powered and small but as i am not doing any large bowls and wont to get into pen turning i plumeted for this one.
Price £75 plus £10 pp.
I ordered it about 2pm yesterday and it arrived at 9 am the next day and Google maps said it was 5 hours away.
I have unpacked it and switched it on, very silent motor, all speeds work but as this is just a first day test have not turned any wood yet, got to bolt it down.
Well it will suit me as i am recovering from a operation, well two so cant lift much.
So far i recomend this lathe as a hobby lathe but will let you know how i get on.
http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s464/MarianJeeves/FoxMiniLg02.jpg


----------



## hammer n nails (10 Aug 2012)

looks good and a good price as you say we don't all want to turn big things you may want a chuck though i got one on here from the for sale / wants section .................roger


----------



## =Adam= (10 Aug 2012)

Where did you get it from at that price? It looks like a good buy!


----------



## caretaker (11 Aug 2012)

I see it on ebay, he only holds a small stock but sells drills mainly.
I have tried it out now have fastened it to the bench its great but i have only 2 chisels as when i had my big lathe a year ago i sold it as i did not think i would have the streinth to do any woodwork again, but a year later am getting back to small projects.
Funny the delivery man carried it to my shed but it took me and my wife to get it on to the bench.


----------



## Melinda_dd (13 Aug 2012)

it looks the same as my old sip mini lathe.... fantastic little lathe. I really put it through it's paces before it died!! .... then I bought another one second hand because I was so impressed with it


----------



## =Adam= (13 Aug 2012)

Do you have a link to the seller please?


----------



## caretaker (14 Aug 2012)

I dont seem to be-able to do links, so i have done copy and past if that helps but will try again soon.

Item condition:

New

09 Aug, 201210:25:26 BST
Sold for:
£75.00

Postage:
£10.00 Other Courier 

Item location:

rochdale, Lancashire, United Kingdom

Seller:

Member ID drumit12 ( Feedback score of 401) |Seller's other items


----------



## caretaker (14 Aug 2012)

More info....

james haigherty

25 vicarge road north
rochdale
Lancashire
ol112te
United Kingdom

Phone: 07810797010
Email: [email protected]


----------

